
Show HN: URL shortner written in Python using Flask - frfl
http://microurl.ml/
======
frfl
First major web project that actually started out as a demo for a friend.
Since then it has moved from localhost onto an AWS instance. Fairly simple at
this point, but hope to add some more features and develop a nice side project
for my resume if nothing else. Advice and feedback is appreciated.

